
Bitcoin balance lookup - charleyhine
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=1NhLgwiPGUCz5F7KL6gSYGo1peZ2DrCrrX
======
k0mplex
Here's the Fed's balance:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=1Ez69SnzzmePmZX3WpEzMKTrcBF2gpNQ55](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=1Ez69SnzzmePmZX3WpEzMKTrcBF2gpNQ55)

~~~
contingencies
It would be nice if:

(1) You could do _< address> in EUR_...
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=1Ez69SnzzmePmZX3WpEzMKTrcBF2gpNQ55...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=1Ez69SnzzmePmZX3WpEzMKTrcBF2gpNQ55+in+EUR)

(2) It auto-converted to a reasonable default currency for your country, based
upon IP address.

------
erichurkman
FYI, does not play nice with DDG's dark theme.

~~~
jagtalon
Thanks! We're working on making these instant answers look better with
different themes.

------
tinkerrr
You should incorporate firstbits into the system as well. That will make it
very handy and better than most current online tools. Instead of remembering a
whole Bitcoin address, the first 6-7 characters would do. Will make usability
better as well (I know there's debate about whether firstbits are good or
evil, but it would still be interesting to include that feature).

~~~
MichaelGG
The Bitcoin wiki seems to view firstbits as a very negative thing. From a
quick reading, it looks like yet another "Real Names" attempt, but this time
for bitcoin addresses.

The wiki even says the founder of firstbits went around generating a bunch of
addresses to get the "good ones".

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Firstbits](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Firstbits)

~~~
maaku
That's not really their utility though. The value of firstbits is that you
just type the first few bits of the address you want to look up and hit enter.
It's like auto-complete.

~~~
MichaelGG
Except it depends on that address being previously used. Otherwise people can
attack it by entering a shorter prefix leading to another wallet. If I know
you're gonna send to 1234567890, I'll go register 1234567899, so if you just
type in 12345, it hits my account.

------
bdcravens
I use [https://blockchain.info/search/%s](https://blockchain.info/search/%s)
with keyword "bit" in Chrome, so I can "bit SOMEHASH" from the omnibox and it
searches more than just address balances (transactions, etc)

------
D4AHNGM
This is pretty nice. Are you planning to spread the integration out to other
popular cryptos as well?

------
barosl
Uhm, it shows "no more results" on my system. Maybe the change is being
propagated?

~~~
laurent123456
You might need to enable "Open Instant Answers" in Settings / Results.

------
facepalm
Is there a !-shortcut as well?

~~~
k-mcgrady
I don't think they could make it any shorter than typing in the address. Using
a !bang would just make it longer.

~~~
Istof
The only way that I can think of to make it shorter would be typing x chars
from the address and it would list balances from all matching addresses using
auto complete (it probably only need a short part of the address to be unique)
but of course most people probably use copy and paste and it would not matter

------
dogem
And where's Doge balance lookup? :P

------
romaster
Great.... Now what? You've advertised the integration of an API on HN. Now
what?

------
xkarga00
cool

